# Explicación del amplificador tda2050



## gery (May 30, 2008)

Hola, he encontrado un circuito hecho con el integrado tda2050, y me gustaría estudiar a fondo todos los componentes, y que función hace cada uno. 
me a extrañado mucho, sobretodo la realimentacion ya que la tiene por la parte negativa, y es un amplificador no inversor. y para saber la ganancia?

les dejo adjunto el circuito para los que se atrevan a descifrarlo. saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2008)

C1: Aisla cualquier residual de continua desde y/o hacia el operacional

R1: Polariza la entrada (+) a 0 V (GND) y determina la impedancia de entrada del amplificador, tambien determina la tension de salida de continua del operacional 

C3, C4, C5 y C6 Filtran y las tensiones de alimentacion y evitan la salida de interferencias producidas por el trabajo del operacional

R2, R3 y C2 forman una red de realimentacion relacion 1:1 para la corriente continua 

R2 y R3 forman la red de realimentacion para tensiones alternas con relacion de amplificación R3/R2 (Totalmente tradicional)

R4 y C7 compenza la impedancia del parlante en altas frecuencias para lorar una carga pareja sobre el operacional


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 30, 2008)

En la mayor parte de los tda de esa clase la realimentacion se hace a traves de la entrada invertible.

todos los integrados de esa clase tienen entradas invertible y no invertible.

lo demas ya t lo explico fogonazo.

ademas ese esquema es de lo más simple.

t paso el pcb de todos los tda 20xx que encuentres.


----------



## dandany (Sep 20, 2008)

muy buen ampiificador lastima que conete mal una pata y me salto un pedazo en el ojo y largan un olor a carbon cuando explotan jajaja


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 20, 2008)

ay ay ay, es casi imposible conectar mal un TDA, y digo "casi" ya que nadie excepto tú lo ha logrado.

saludos.

ojito con la alimentación si supera los 24v+24v se quemara tambien.


----------



## dandany (Oct 11, 2008)

bueno ee  es que nose porque motivo cortocircuitaron las dos patas poruqe caundo casi puede mirar por el ojo roto jajajaj estaban la pata 5y 4 tocandose


----------



## otto (Dic 13, 2008)

Amigos del foro, una simple preguntita podria usar una resistencia de distinto valor en R4?
como dijo fogonazo " R4 y C7 compenza la impedancia del parlante en altas frecuencias para lorar una carga pareja sobre el operacional"

puedo cambiar r4? :/ y si es asi que me combiene?, y el tema de los watt que va a tener que disipar, tengo bastantes resistencias, de arriba de los 5 wat, y un valor menor a los 2.2 ohm
saludos! Otto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 13, 2008)

otto dijo:
			
		

> Amigos del foro, una simple preguntita podria usar una resistencia de distinto valor en R4?
> como dijo fogonazo " R4 y C7 compenza la impedancia del parlante en altas frecuencias para lorar una carga pareja sobre el operacional"



Y también hace otras cosas aparte de esa, por que para que esa "red zobel" funcione como compensador de impedancia inductiva hay que calcularla en base a la reactancia inductiva del parlante que ahora no es dato...



			
				otto dijo:
			
		

> puedo cambiar r4? :/ y si es asi que me combiene?, y el tema de los watt que va a tener que disipar, tengo bastantes resistencias, de arriba de los 5 wat, y un valor menor a los 2.2 ohm
> saludos! Otto.



Si, podes cambiar R4 en la medida que el producto de R4 x C7 se mantenga constante, esto es: podes disminuir R4, pero vas a tener que aumentar C7 para que el resultado de R4 x C7 sea el mismo que antes. De todos modos, no varíes mucho el valor de R4 por que hay cierta relación del mismo con la impedancia del parlante, pero hasta 1 ohm puede andar sin problemas.


----------



## quimypr (Dic 13, 2008)

La ganancia en alterna no es (1+R3/R2)?


----------



## otto (Dic 14, 2008)

si esta configuracion del TDA2050 esta en NO inversora (entra por +)
saludos Otto.


----------



## erkillo (Dic 15, 2008)

la polaridad de c6 es correcta o esta invertida segun el esquema?


----------



## quimypr (Dic 15, 2008)

Es correcta, porque masa es mas positivo que -Vs.

Necesito cofirmacion si la ganancia del circuito es (1+R3/R2)


Muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 15, 2008)

Sip. La ganacia en alterna es 1+(R3/R2) y en contínua es 1.

Saludos!


----------



## eldoktor (Jun 23, 2009)

alguien me puede decir si este circuito se puede adaptar para usar con fuente simple?...tengo un tda 2050 y tengo como 5 transformadores pero ninguno tiene tres conexiones secundarias y no quiero gastarme 50$ en un transformador nuevo...gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 23, 2009)

1) podes usar 2 de esos transformadores, ejemplo 2 de 15 volts puestos en serie.

2) podes adaptarlo a fuente simple con un esquema como el del TDA2030, simplemente se manda la pata 3 (voltaje negativo) a masa, y se colocan 2 diodos q direccionana la corriente.

mas alla de eso, la alimentacion no puede crecer demasiado, de unos 15 podra sir a unos 20 o 25 volts.

saludos.


----------



## eldoktor (Jun 23, 2009)

u...que buenos consejos...sabia ya lo de conectar dos transformadores, pero no quiero perder dos transformadores....mejor si solo uso uno... y lo de la adaptación al circuito con fuente simple...en que parte conecto los diodos y en que configuración?...muchas gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 23, 2009)

1 diodo entre la 3 y la 4, con catodo a la 4. y otro diodo entre la 4 y la 5 con catodo hacia la 5.
catdo es el negativo o sea la rayita q corta la flecha.

saludos.


----------



## eldoktor (Jun 23, 2009)

entendido...desde ya gracias por tomarte el tiempo de contestar!


----------



## lucasdela2 (Jun 30, 2009)

teng una amplificador con 2 tda2050 configurado tipo puente y tengo una tension en el secundario del transformador de 30 vca, puede ser que este un poco elevada? o no por el tipo de configuracion que utiliza. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## otto (Jul 2, 2009)

pero 30 vca con punto medio el transformador?


----------



## lucasdela2 (Jul 2, 2009)

no sin punto medio pero ya pude solucionar el problema con un circuito parecido que encontre en el foro pero igual muchas gracias


----------



## denis92 (Jul 3, 2009)

hola ustedes saben que lo arme pero se me quema r4  nose empiesa a salir humo i revise i esta todo bn 
alguien me podria decir q puede ser..?
muchas graciaaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## otto (Jul 5, 2009)

buenisimo lucasdela2, saludos y suerte

denis92, fijate que esa r creo que se tiene que bancar potencia, yo en el amplificador que arme, le mande una de 2 watt, si queres pasame tu diseño y lo chequeamos cualquier cosa


saludos


----------



## txappi (Ago 20, 2009)

Hola, me podrian aclarar una duda que tengo con los condensadores de filtrado de la fuente de alimentacion de un amplificador con 2 tda2050 alimentados con un transformador +15 -15 V (2,66A 80W ¿es sufuciente?) que despues de rectificar (15*1,4142)-0,7 = Aprox +20 -20 V ¿no?. Encontre un par de sitios que ponia como calcular estos condensadores, y con un rizado del 10% me salian unos 13500uF, ¿esto es correcto? ¿se necesita tanto uF? y ¿por cada parte, la positiva y la negativa? es decir 13500*2.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## rottor (Ago 20, 2009)

15-15 de seno, con el condensador de filtro es de + -20, para el TDA2050 es dostatochno.13500mk tantos mejores 4700. 
hay un plan para invertirueschego amplificador TDA2050. Si yo интерестно subido. 
Tenemos que traducir del ruso, pero para qué? en español ¿no?


----------



## rottor (Ago 20, 2009)

http://alex-jet.narod.ru/audio/amps/Amp_on_TDA2050.html


----------



## rottor (Ago 20, 2009)

Yo no poner correctamente, la fuente de alimentación correcta amplificador de tensión


----------



## matias farinati (Dic 27, 2010)

hola  estoy por armar este amplificador con una fuente de +-24V queria saber si alguien y lo ha armado con ese voltaje y le funciono....o mejor uso uno menor? ya que esta justo en el vorde...


----------



## pfc (May 10, 2011)

no pasa nada ¿creo?
yo ya lo arme a ese voltaje y sigue funcionando muy bien
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




solo ponle un disipador grande y un ventilador y listo
pero no se si el voltaje que dices es de alterna o es el voltaje rectificado
ojala sea lo segundo, si no olvidalo empezara; a oler a carbon muy fuerte
por cierto este ampli no lo arme yo
lo encontre en la internet y quisiera saber como se hace este tipo de impresos
si pudieran ayudar se los agradeceria


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2011)

El material es fibra de vidrio y se trabaja igual que el pertinax.

Para hacer un agujero cuadrado , primero se le hacen cuatro perforaciones en las esquinas con taladro y mecha , luego se introduce por uno de los agujeros la sierra de calar de mano 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , se arma y se procede a hacer los 4 cortes.



Saludos !


----------



## Tavo (May 11, 2011)

Hola, pcf: Esa placa que está en tu post (imagen), es tuya??

Si es así, te felicito, porque está muy buena. Nunca se me había ocurrido montar los chips de esa manera! Está muy bueno, sobre todo porque se puede adaptar casi cualquier disipador... 

Buenísimo.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (May 11, 2011)

Tavo


pfc dijo:


> _por cierto este ampli no lo arme yo
> lo encontre en la internet y quisiera saber como se hace este tipo de impresos_
> si pudieran ayudar se los agradeceria


Esto se te paso por alto, por eso Due le explico como hacerlo


----------



## Tavo (May 11, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Tavo
> 
> Esto se te paso por alto, por eso Due le explico como hacerlo



Uhhh..  
Mirá si habré leído rápido, que presté poca atención...

Me gusta como están ubicados los chips, es casi imposible que se rompan los pines, y aparte que ocupan menos espacio creo, al estar todo el circuito montado en una superficie horizontal...
Buena idea...

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2011)

Fijate la foto al final de la página esta :

http://sound.westhost.com/project68.htm



Saludos !


----------



## Tavo (May 11, 2011)

Dosme, ese mismo amplificador es el que hizo Cacho, en estéreo; pero no para sub-woofer, sino para todo el rango audible de frecuencias...

Lo vi y lo tuve en mis manos, armado.  Y también tuve el transformador en mis manos... más o menos tiene el peso de una soldadora... jaja!!

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2011)

Pero fijate como están puestos los 6 transistores (los 6 tornillos  ) , soldados del lado del impreso con las patas dobladas al revés de lo convencional Tavo 

Saludos !


----------



## 2016fender (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey disculpa..... Como es que es la ganancia en Alterna????
Y en Directa??? no entiendo....
QUE ALGUIEN ME EXPLIQUE!!!!!!!!!

Esque tengo exposicion en el colegio de este diagrama y lo que dijo fogonazo ya me lo aprendi per necesito saber como calcular la ganancia real... Gracias!!!


----------



## pandacba (Jun 7, 2011)

Que confundido que estas, tu pregunta es más extraña todadvia, sabes que un dispostivo electrónicaos e polariza en continua, pero a su vez por la forma de hacerlo trabajar amplifica tensión y o corriente en aterna, por lo tanto tendras dos ganancias en una corriente continua y otra en alterna

Por ejemplo en un operacional entrda no inversora, en el lazo de realimentación hay una resistencia que sale de la salida hacia la entrada inversora y de alli otra a tierra, asi dispuesto la relación de ambas R te dara la gancia en continua, pero para que amplifique CA en lugar de ponr directametn a masa la R antes mencionada se lo hace a través de un capacitor, Este para CA sera como un corto para un rango de frecuencias esa disposición asi te habla de una ganancia en alterna, para corriente continua no habra ganancia por causa del capacitor pero si lo habara para alterna


----------



## 2016fender (Jun 7, 2011)

ok Gracias chiko panda


----------



## Tavo (Jun 7, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Que confundido que estas, tu pregunta es más extraña todadvia, sabes que un dispostivo electrónicaos e polariza en continua, pero a su vez por la forma de hacerlo trabajar amplifica tensión y o corriente en aterna, por lo tanto tendras dos ganancias en una corriente continua y otra en alterna
> 
> Por ejemplo en un operacional entrda no inversora, en el lazo de realimentación hay una resistencia que sale de la salida hacia la entrada inversora y de alli otra a tierra, asi dispuesto la relación de ambas R te dara la gancia en continua, *pero para que amplifique CA en lugar de ponr directametn a masa la R antes mencionada se lo hace a través de un capacitor, *Este para CA sera como un corto para un rango de frecuencias esa disposición asi te habla de una ganancia en alterna, para corriente continua no habra ganancia por causa del capacitor pero si lo habara para alterna



Que buena tu respuesta, no sabía por qué el capacitor... 

Ahora sé algo más. 

Saludos Hugo!


----------



## depachon (Jul 16, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> C1: Aisla cualquier residual de continua desde y/o hacia el operacional
> 
> R1: Polariza la entrada (+) a 0 V (GND) y determina la impedancia de entrada del amplificador, tambien determina la tension de salida de continua del operacional
> 
> ...



amigos como estan , espero me puedan ayudas con esta incognita que tengo puede que `pase por tonto pero es mejor que asi sea a que cometa un error muy grave... lo que sucede es que no estoy seguro como funciona el amplificador ps estoy haciendo el montaje pero no especifica que tipo de voltaje de alimentacion debe tener si es AC o DC ps si es dc tendria que colocar un puente de diodos no?? ademas pide una alimentacion negativa que no tengo la mas minima idea de como se saca de un transformador ademas si la corriente es AC no se con cuantos voltios se deberia alimentar...tambien si le puedo conectar unos parlantes de 4 ohmios a 70 W para un mejor sonido

espero que ustedes me saquen de esta duda que tengo....GRACIAS


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2011)

depachon dijo:


> ...... estoy haciendo el montaje pero no especifica que tipo de voltaje de alimentacion debe tener si es AC o DC


Es Corriente continua (*DC*)


depachon dijo:


> ...si es dc tendria que colocar un puente de diodos no??


Además del puente rectificador necesitas filtrar la tensión a la salida del puente con capacitores electrolíticos.


depachon dijo:


> ....ademas pide una alimentacion negativa que no tengo la mas minima idea de como se saca de un transformador ademas si la corriente es AC no se con cuantos voltios se deberia alimentar...


Necesitas un transformador con punto medio o tap central y un puente rectificador de 4 diodos.
Una lectura que te puede ser útil: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Oct 18, 2011)

depachon aqui tienes una fuente

yo arme un ampli estereo con ese operacional y quedo de maravilla es hi-fi


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 3, 2011)

Yo tengo la fuente filtrada por un total de 10000 uf, y a salida mide 40 entre extremo y extremo, aparentemente no se oyen ruidos o interferencias, pero como aun no le pongo la resistencia variable para el volumen, esto quiere decir que esta a todo volumen, y si me acerco si se oye un ruidito.
¿Esta cuestion podria mejorar cambiando el filtro? no es mucho y solo si me acerco, pero igual seria bueno callarlo, pero hice la prueba con el equipo de sonido de la casa, este es de 1370 watts rms y a todo volumen si se oye un ruido mucho mas audible sin señal pero es diferente, es como un soplido, en cambio en el amplificador de tda es como ruido de alterna, entonces no se si dejar asi o mejorar el filtrado, total estoy muy conforme con el amplificador.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2011)

y quien te dijo que el ruido se puede eliminar totalmente? si no queres ruido elimina el amplificador y no hay ruido nde ninguna clase.

Le estas pidiendo peras al olmo


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 3, 2011)

> y quien te dijo que el ruido se puede eliminar totalmente? si no queres ruido elimina el amplificador y no hay ruido nde ninguna clase.



Simplemente puedes decir "no se puede eliminar totalmente el ruido



> Le estas pidiendo peras al olmo



No, estas equivocado, hoy mejore el ruidito aumentando sensiblemente el capacitor de desacople de continua, osea no le estaba pidiendo peras al olmo, obviamente no desaparecio total, como dices es imposible, pero mejoro notablemente 

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2011)

yo tengo un amplificador de 100+100 W tiene dos filtros siemens de 5000uf, y no emite ruido de ninguna clase, algo esta mal armado, porque un miserable equipo de la decima parte no puede emitir más ruido, tiene una pila de años y funciona correctamete

Debes leer sogre la relación señal/ruido y saber que muchas veces un cable de masa puesto muy cerca de los capacitores capta el ruido de carga y descarga, un pcp mal diseñado puede retroalimentarse tanto positia como negativamente y hasta puedede ser alguna oscilación

Debes saber que el ruido esta presente en todo equipo electrónico, lo producen lar R, los capacitores, los semiconductores y tambien el ruido térmico.

Que experiencia tienes en audio? ya que eso importa y mucho, en armado?


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 3, 2011)

Calmate, no se a que te referias con "un equipo de la decima parte" si era a mi aplificador, este es de 60 W y como dije antes, ya acalle mucho el ruido que primitivamente era muy despreciable casi no audible, ahora esta mucho mejor, mi experiencia es normal, no digo que soy experto, pero se como funcionan las cosas que hago, estos amplis los hago desde hace algun tiempo considerable y sin fallas, excepto cuando vino la oleada de estos integrados falsificados.

Creo que el capacitor de desacople que cambie estaba defectuoso y esta era la causa del ruido, en resumidas cuentas ya lo arregle.


> muchas veces un cable de masa puesto muy cerca de los capacitores capta el ruido de carga y descarga, un pcp mal diseñado puede retroalimentarse tanto positia como negativamente y hasta puedede ser alguna oscilación



Gracias por el dato compañero


----------



## samsagaz (Dic 6, 2011)

En todos los amps q hice, nunca usé un cap de acople (c1), será malo no hacerlo?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 7, 2011)

Si es con fuente partida no lleva capacitor de acople, solo lo lleban los de fuente simple, si es que estamos habando del capacitor de acople a la carga


----------



## Dieguitoo (Feb 24, 2012)

Hola a todos  
Quería consultarles como sacan la potencia disipada por las resistencias como la R4 si tengo una alimentación de +/- 20 V

Otra buena posibilidad para mantener la estabilidad de la fuente, es en lugar de comprar muchos capacitores de 4700, es hacer una fuente con un LM723. Las he probado con una diferencia de potencial en la entrada de 20V y varían 0.01 V. Realmente increible. Es solo un aporte


----------



## mcrven (Feb 24, 2012)

Dieguitoo dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Quería consultarles como sacan la potencia disipada por las resistencias como la R4 si tengo una alimentación de +/- 20 V
> 
> Otra buena posibilidad para mantener la estabilidad de la fuente, es en lugar de comprar muchos capacitores de 4700, es hacer una fuente con un LM723. Las he probado con una diferencia de potencial en la entrada de 20V y varían 0.01 V. Realmente increible. Es solo un aporte



Ningún amplificador requiere de reguladores de precisión. Mejor dicho, ni siquiera requieren de reguladores en absoluto.

Por eso es que no se los ponen... Elemental querido Watson.


----------



## Dieguitoo (Feb 25, 2012)

Esta bien, gracias por la aclaración, pero había visto valores de capacitancia absurdos superando los 10000uF, por eso decía.


¿Alguno sabe mi pregunta original?

muchas gracias


----------



## MegaMoun (Oct 2, 2012)

todos estan en lo correcto, una pregunta en cuanto al tda2050, tengo una fuente simple de 24v a 3A osea vcc y gnd, podria funcionar? para este ampli???, y cuantos vatios tendria de salida, influencia mucho el voltaje de alimentacion???? gracias por su rpta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2012)

Dieguitoo dijo:


> Esta bien, gracias por la aclaración, pero había visto valores de capacitancia absurdos superando los 10000uF, por eso decía.
> 
> 
> ¿Alguno sabe mi pregunta original?
> ...


 
R4 funciona junto con con C7 para evitar oscilaciones  , en Dc no disipa nada por el capacitor , pero en Ac , si oscila , si va a disipar , el tema es que como no sabemos si la onda será senoidal , triangular o cuadrada , y tampoco sabemos la frecuencia , que suele ser ultrasónica , es medio complicado calcularlo , no imposible.

En general se utiliza de 1 Watt 




MegaMoun dijo:


> todos estan en lo correcto, una pregunta en cuanto al tda2050, tengo una fuente simple de 24v a 3A osea vcc y gnd, podria funcionar? para este ampli???, y cuantos vatios tendria de salida, influencia mucho el voltaje de alimentacion???? gracias por su rpta


 

De cuanto es el transformador?
Tiene punto medio?

Sinó , podes armar esta fuente , que es media espantosa , pero tye va a andar


----------



## maxelectron (Jun 20, 2017)

y si se le conecta un potenciometro despues de C1, experimentalmente serviria para aumentar o disminuir el volumen, pero si hablamos de manera fisica cual seria la explicacion?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 20, 2017)

maxelectron dijo:


> y si se le conecta un potenciometro despues de C1, experimentalmente serviria para aumentar o disminuir el volumen, pero si hablamos de manera fisica cual seria la explicacion?


Leer detenidamente lo post #2 y tienes la respuesta   
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

